# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  Couleur de fond d'un JLabel

## fabred

Je n'arrive pas  changer la couleur de fond d'un JLabel !

Voici le code


```

```

J'ai bien essayer 

```
titre.setBackground(Color.black)
```

 mais sans effet !

Merci de votre aide ......

----------


## guis14

Par defaut un JLabel n'est pas opaque. Donc tu fait dabord un setOpaque(true) puis un setBackgroud(Color.BLUE) par exemple

++

----------


## fabred

Merci de ta rponse!

Ca marche ! ! ! 

 ::yaisse2::   ::yaisse2::   ::yaisse2::

----------

